# Where to sell my Audi TTRS?



## KPTTRS (6 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm a new member to the group and want some advice where the best place is to sell my 2013, very low mileage red TTRS (37,000 miles, manual with leather wingback sports seats). I've got it on Auto Trader but had little interest at £23,500 which is quite a bit lower than any similar car. It's in truly A1 condition and has only had 3 owners inc. myself.

All help appreciated!


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

Blanking the number plate is a big no for me, what are you trying to hide about the car.


----------



## KPTTRS (6 mo ago)

I don't want my car being cloned as my brother in law's VW was 5 months ago. He got numerous parking and speeding tickets and it took him some time to sort it all out as they were all from different places across the UK.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

KPTTRS said:


> I don't want my car being cloned as my brother in law's VW was 5 months ago. He got numerous parking and speeding tickets and it took him some time to sort it all out as they were all from different places across the UK.


Hi, Always a possibility even if slight, but most prospective buyers today like to check the MOT history & with Reg they can.
Hoggy.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Just not so many people with spare cash at the moment I would say. Even though low miles, RS and S versions have more things that can be expensive to fix also.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Best place I would say is ebay! £15 to sell by auction, you state your minimum price you would accept and your not obliged to sell car to winning bidder!


----------



## KPTTRS (6 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Always a possibility even if slight, but most prospective buyers today like to check the MOT history & with Reg they can.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> .





Hoggy said:


> Hi, Always a possibility even if slight, but most prospective buyers today like to check the MOT history & with Reg they can.
> Hoggy.


Agreed, I use the gov.com MOT checker when buying a car too. However I do think that a serious buyer will make the effort to contact me and at that point, I can give them more information inc. reg no.


----------



## KPTTRS (6 mo ago)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Best place I would say is ebay! £15 to sell by auction, you state your minimum price you would accept and your not obliged to sell car to winning bidder!


Thanks for that, I've not advertised a car on ebay before but will give it a go if it's only 15 quid. Seems like good value to me.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

No interest, it's either to much ££ or most would rather buy from a dealer that can provide finance/warranty.


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

After reading the forum about well known issues with the TT I decided to purchase from a dealer, once home I made a warranty claim for a faulty thermostat. Have you seen what Motorway might offer you ?


----------



## KPTTRS (6 mo ago)

Delta4 said:


> No interest, it's either to much ££ or most would rather buy from a dealer that can provide finance/warranty.


I've had some interest and deliberately priced it cheaper than other comparable cars, not that there are any advertised right now with same spec. I agree that some people do prefer (perceived) peace of mind buying from a dealer. It may just be a slower market with cost of living going up. I've brought private and trade over the last 30 years and had good and bad experiences with both. Does anyone think it'd be worth offering with an extended warranty? I know I can get one for older cars.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Aftermarket car warranty purchase, professional vehicle inspection and a bank loan are always an option if buying from a private seller. 

if i were selling a vehicle of value say £10k or more I would consider including those first 2 options as part of the sale price package


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

As already mentioned, if you are still hiding your number plate that's a red flag regardless of how nice the advert comes across, can you imagine a trader hiding the plates on the cars that are in stock without it looking wrong how does anybody hpi the car for starters ?


----------



## KPTTRS (6 mo ago)

Delta4 said:


> As already mentioned, if you are still hiding your number plate that's a red flag regardless of how nice the advert comes across, can you imagine a trader hiding the plates on the cars that are in stock without it looking wrong how does anybody hpi the car for starters ?


That's a really interesting point as many dealers actually put a branded plate on their stock, with the real reg plate not shown at all. See a couple of the hundreds of trade pics below with no reg number shown. Would this put people off making a call to to the dealer to find out more info too?


----------



## KPTTRS (6 mo ago)

Well, I've checked out costs for adding a 12 month warranty to the car and it's a very comprehensive policy that covers pretty much everything except usual wear and tear items. I'll offer it inclusive with the price of the car and see how it goes. Thanks to Delta 4 for sparking the idea.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome got any pictures of your RS ?


----------



## KPTTRS (6 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome got any pictures of your RS ?


I sure have. I'd love to keep it, but the new baby means more space is now needed.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Ian-TTC said:


> Blanking the number plate is a big no for me, what are you trying to hide about the car.





Delta4 said:


> As already mentioned, if you are still hiding your number plate that's a red flag regardless of how nice the advert comes across, can you imagine a trader hiding the plates on the cars that are in stock without it looking wrong how does anybody hpi the car for starters ?


Is this a common thing in UK...the "not hiding your plate" bit? In US/Can it's basically standard practice for people to "hide their plate" when positing pictures of their cars. Really it doesn't matter because your plates are public domain anyway but I guess the idea is so people can't link you personally/online to your car in real life. I mean the likelihood of even seeing a random forum member's car and anything negative happening is extremely unlikely anyway. But, it's what a lot of people do. Of course OTOH a lot of the younger kids are basically advertising their instagram, etc. on their cars these days--all that narcissitic social media stuff  

Back to the UK...I don't get why it matters. Are you able to like look up vehicle history by any random plate over there or something? Here, typically you'd need the VIN and Carfax for that, not the plate#. In fact almost all for-sale listings include the VIN but owners often blank or remove the plates when taking pictures of a car for sale. 

Anyway OP, nice looking RS. Can't really comment on why it's not selling as UK market is quite a bit different than here (esp. given that's the TT's top selling market whereas ours is probably one of the lowest lol). Here I'd say it's just because TTs don't move very quickly to begin with, but there that's not really applicable. If you're already asking less than market for it, would you be able to get similar money for it on a dealer trade? That's usually what people do when they can't sell a car--end up trading it in/selling to a dealer instead.


----------



## KPTTRS (6 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Is this a common thing in UK...the "not hiding your plate" bit? In US/Can it's basically standard practice for people to "hide their plate" when positing pictures of their cars. Really it doesn't matter because your plates are public domain anyway but I guess the idea is so people can't link you personally/online to your car in real life. I mean the likelihood of even seeing a random forum member's car and anything negative happening is extremely unlikely anyway. But, it's what a lot of people do. Of course OTOH a lot of the younger kids are basically advertising their instagram, etc. on their cars these days--all that narcissitic social media stuff
> 
> Back to the UK...I don't get why it matters. Are you able to like look up vehicle history by any random plate over there or something? Here, typically you'd need the VIN and Carfax for that, not the plate#. In fact almost all for-sale listings include the VIN but owners often blank or remove the plates when taking pictures of a car for sale.
> 
> Anyway OP, nice looking RS. Can't really comment on why it's not selling as UK market is quite a bit different than here (esp. given that's the TT's top selling market whereas ours is probably one of the lowest lol). Here I'd say it's just because TTs don't move very quickly to begin with, but there that's not really applicable. If you're already asking less than market for it, would you be able to get similar money for it on a dealer trade? That's usually what people do when they can't sell a car--end up trading it in/selling to a dealer instead.


Hi there, you can look up a vehicle's MOT history using the car's registration. This is the UK test to make sure vehicles are road worthy, we have to do it every 12 months after a car is 3 years old and it checks all the safety critical parts of the vehicle and also emissions. you either get a pass or a fail. If it fails, you have to fix it accordingly and then go back for a re-test.
I've now lowered the price a bit and am offering the car with 12 month warranty and I'm getting interest both calls and emails which is great news. Not sold yet but sure it won't be too long.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

With the number visible it's easy to check it's history, mot, outstanding finance, and accident damage without having to speak to the seller.


----------

